# Wednesday nighters Ohio river (Chester)



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Every Wednesday at 5 pm we start the more the merrier try to be there around 4:30 latest if you can great group of guys having a good time come have some fun!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BOATS? or off shore at the launch?
I just drove by there last eve,,,, water & flow looks fantastic!


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Boats we had 10 boats a 9lb bag and 7 lb and the 7lb bag only had 3 fish!


----------



## Beagledogxxx (Jul 14, 2016)

Still doing the Wednesday nighters at the Chester launch?


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes still doing them.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

What's up Nate how many boats you have last week we couldn't fish because we had a tournament down here saturday


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Actually I couldn't make it either, but Dick Sayed that nobody was planning on it because of the storms.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Saturday was rough 5lbs won with 5 fish 2 boats had 4 the rest either had 2 or 0 I didn't catch a fish the whole day


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Hopefully this rain will get them going again


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

For sure hopefully I'll see you tommorow


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I plan on being there.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Alright we will see you there then


----------

